# AZ Haunters Paper Mache M&T



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

We will be having a free drawing at the make & take - anyone who comes will have a chance to win this little paper mache monster!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm so bummed I missed this! Was there a lot of interest? Enough time to schedule another one??! ;-)


----------

